
Show HN: Forevermore – commit your marriage vows to 16,000 nodes - nicoleczhu
https://medium.com/@nicolezhu/why-we-committed-our-marriage-vows-to-the-blockchain-3b7c640b5927
======
nicoleczhu
Hi! I recently built Forevermore with my husband.

It's a decentralized app that writes your vows to a marriage ‘smart contract’
on the blockchain. Once written, your vows are replicated to 16,000+ nodes on
the Ethereum network. Your words are immutably committed to the blockchain -
no one can edit or delete them.

There’s also a neat trick that allows friends and family to send ether into
your marriage contract by ringing the wedding bell. You’ll be able to later
withdraw the ether to the wallet you used to create the contract.

I'll be cleaning up the codebase and hope to open-source the code (no ICO's
involved in the making). Would love your feedback HN community!!

